# new design



## jfr (Aug 17, 2014)

need of a person who can make a pen from a picture


----------



## manojd (Aug 17, 2014)

Can you post the picture?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 18, 2014)

Do you making a pen to look like one in a picture or making a pen with a photo on it like the ones below?


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## jfr (Aug 18, 2014)

*pen from a picture*



manojd said:


> Can you post the picture?



i would have to send the picture to a email address


----------



## jfr (Aug 18, 2014)

*pen from a picture*



Cwalker935 said:


> Do you making a pen to look like one in a picture or making a pen with a photo on it like the ones below?
> 
> 
> View in Gallery
> ...


because the pen is different than your picture i would have to send it to a email address


----------



## jfr (Aug 18, 2014)

because the pen is different i would have to send it to a email address


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 18, 2014)

jfr said:


> because the pen is different i would have to send it to a email address



Email the picture to me at this address: duncan (at) fruitofthelathe (dot) com

I will let you know if I can make a pen like it.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 19, 2014)

Cwalker935 said:


> Do you making a pen to look like one in a picture or making a pen with a photo on it like the ones below?
> 
> 
> View in gallery
> ...


I would love to learn how you do that?


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 19, 2014)

Tony, I would suspect the process is the same as snakeskins, feathers, Chiyogami, etc.

Adhere the picture to the tube, cast in clear resin.

There are a number of ways this can be done, a little experimentation will get you the right adhesive and how to cast without bubbles or separation.

FWIW,
Ed


----------

